# Question for The Ladies...



## Master.of.the.Cave (Jan 16, 2011)

G


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

It depends on the time of day for me. If it's day sex, then no, I can't fall asleep, nor do I want to... If it's night sex, then yes, I have no problems falling asleep.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I can definitely fall fast asleep after having sex. And sleep so good all night! :sleeping: :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I usually feel "refreshed " after sex, not tired. No matter if night or during the day. 

My husband would say the same unless it is night ,then he would easily fall alseep telling me I "drained" him, so if I want him to watch a movie with me, I know if we go at it, he is done for. Me, I can easily get back up, go play on the net for hours, or read a book.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

It makes me wired and I can't fall asleep for some time, either, which I regret when I have to get up early the next morning. My husband, however, can't even keep his eyes open and is out almost instantly.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

If it is good and I'm satisfied I go right to sleep. If not satisfied I'm up, can't sleep.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We like to say he f*cks me unconscious!


----------



## blondie5 (Jul 29, 2011)

It takes me a while to get to sleep also. Unless I have had a particularly hard day and it's really, really late at night. Men have help from nature..... lucky bastards! My husband is out so fast, I sometimes actually get mad about it.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

It used to not be a problem for me.

On nights that I squirt I cannot get to sleep for awhile. I'm certainly not complaining, though.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I sleep just fine with or without sex.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I can be restless and have trouble getting sleep without sex. 

Sleep wonderfully after sex :sleeping:


----------



## blondie5 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Would LOVE to be able to squirt!*



notaname said:


> It used to not be a problem for me.
> 
> On nights that I squirt I cannot get to sleep for awhile. I'm certainly not complaining, though.


I wish I could not get to sleep because I just squirted. :smthumbup: 

Anyone got any advice on how I can achieve this? My husband said it would be a big turn on for him.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Would LOVE to be able to squirt!*



blondie5 said:


> I wish I could not get to sleep because I just squirted. :smthumbup:
> 
> Anyone got any advice on how I can achieve this? My husband said it would be a big turn on for him.


Just for you! :smthumbup:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/29231-tips-squirting.html#post387032


----------



## Peace2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

4sure said:


> If it is good and I'm satisfied I go right to sleep. If not satisfied I'm up, can't sleep.


Agreed! If I didn't get mine and he did..I'm awake staring at the wall and he is fast alseep:sleeping:


----------



## Peace2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Would LOVE to be able to squirt!*



notaname said:


> Just for you! :smthumbup:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/29231-tips-squirting.html#post387032


I have to be very aroused to be able to do it. I'm able to squirt when he puts 2 fingers inside me and uses a "come here" movement. It might take a little while at first..but once you get the hang of it you (or I do) can do it almost everytime. He also makes me squirt when I lay on my back and I put my legs straight up in the air together and he is inside of me...he hits my g spot and it's wonderful!!!....but...he's not that interested in sex these days so I don't get to do it as often as I would like to.

Good Luck!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I can fall asleep super quick after sex. Those are the best moments  Snuggled up, breathing calms down and falling asleep on his chest


----------

